# Panoche Squares



## jkath (Jan 18, 2005)

Panoche Squares

1/2 c. butter
2 c. brown sugar
2 eggs, beaten
2 tsp. vanilla
2 c. flour
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1-1/2 c. chopped nuts

Blend butter & sugar until creamy;
add eggs & vanilla. Mix well. Add 
dry ingredients & mix till blended.
Mix in nuts. Spread batter on a lightly
greased jelly roll pan, or a large 
rectangular pan.
Bake @ 350 for 30 min.
Cool & cut into squares.
Store in airtight container.


----------

